# On pill but having frequent urination (no uti) and last night leg cramp. Do you see anything.



## mummy_smurf2b

So as the title says, I have been goin toilet more often than normal and have only just started my pill on the first day of the last period so only on the first pack. Last night I had like a leg cramp that I seem to always get leg issues in my pregnancies where they would get a similar thing. I decided to test this morning but the tests didn’t seem good the dye wasn’t very dark. Anyway I feel like somethin keeps catching my eye on the tests but I dunno and I guess me going toilet more last night would have affected it.


----------



## RedButterfly

I don't see anything. Sorry.


----------



## Bevziibubble

I don't think I see anything either sorry


----------



## Bellaloo12

I’m certain i can see a line, i get the leg thing too thats how i knew instantly i was pregnant with #5 maybe stop taking your pill until you know for certain. I mean it could be the pill giving you the leg pain but i can see a line on the test


----------



## Suggerhoney

I think something may be catching my eye but supper faint.


----------



## smemma

I can't see anything sorry but if you've only just started the pill it could be hormonal issues. Each time I've been on the contraception I have had pregnancy symptoms all through, it can mess with you.


----------

